# what is a VAR?



## beccamoo123 (Jan 29, 2016)

Someone responded to a post about my husband possibly having an affair, and recommended I get a VAR for under the bed. What is a VAR?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

voice actived recorder


----------

